# [eclipse 3.0]Java Api Documentation



## squeaker (19. Juli 2004)

Hi

Wie binde ich die Java api documentation in das Dokumentatiossystem von eclipse ein?


----------



## yidaki (19. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Window / Preferences / Java / Installed JREs / Edit / 

javadoc url: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.1/docs/api
javadoc url: local (src.zip)

oder alternativ kannst du einfach auf eine methode gehen und F3 drücken, danach öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem du den Butten Change Attached Source drücks und dann auf external file die src.zip datei in deinem j2sdk Verzeichnis einbindest.

----
Dann kannst du bequem mit F3 in jede Methode reinsurfen oder per Mausover den JavaDoc ansehen!


gruß


----------



## yidaki (19. Juli 2004)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der JDOM API aus

Kann man diese auch irgendwie einbinden 

gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Willst du nun die Hilfe zu JDOM oder die JDOM API (das jar) selbst einbinden?

Gruß Tom


----------



## yidaki (20. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß leider nicht genau wo der unterschied liegt, aber ich möchte einfach nur innerhalb von eclipse die beschreibung der JDOM-methoden sehen wenn ich über diese mit der maus gehe bzw. F3 drücke

gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Dann musst du einfach nur die API (das JAr einbinden und den Soucecode anhängen).

Einfach unter den Projekt Properties auf BuildPath und dort bei Libraries die benötigten Jars anhängen. Dort kannst du auch zu jemand jar weitere informationen hinterlegen, wie etwa den Sourcecode.

Gruß Tom


----------



## boelkstoff (20. Juli 2004)

welceh zip datei muss ich denn für die normale java api einbinden?

j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip

scheint es nicht zu sein, oder muss diese datei im classpath, path stehen?


----------



## Cybernd (20. Juli 2004)

Die javadoc gehören zuerst entpackt ;o) 

Nach dem entpacken auf das Verzeichnis "api" zeigen. Mit shift + f2 kannst du dann im editor die doku anspringen. (zuerst den Cursor auf einem Java Element platzieren)

hth
cybi


----------



## boelkstoff (20. Juli 2004)

danke.

aber da öffnet sich mein browser und zeigt die api. 
gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass es bei drücken von F2 sichtbar wird


----------



## Cybernd (20. Juli 2004)

Klar, wenn es bei shift - f2 funktioniert, funktioniert auch f2.

Bei f2 selbst bekommst du halt lediglich den kleinen Hover-Helfer.

Es gibt viele Wege um an die Doku ranzukommen ;o) Du kannst auch in den Preferences einstellen, welcher Browser bei shift-f2 geöffnet wird. Eclipse hat hierfür auch einen Imtegrierten SWT basierten zur Verfügung.

hth
cybi


----------



## boelkstoff (20. Juli 2004)

nöö geht eben nicht mit F2

Dort kommt nicht die entsprechende seite oder ähnliches,
Dort steht nichts da

Was nun?


----------



## Cybernd (20. Juli 2004)

Wenn dort kein Hover auftaucht, dann dürfte es doch auch nicht mit shift - f2 funktioniert haben ;o) Eclipse verwendet für beides exakt die selbe Information.

cybi


----------



## boelkstoff (20. Juli 2004)

leider ist es aber so.

keine ahnung woran das liegt.
in dem gelben hover fenster steht nur der vollständige Name der Klasse mehr nicht!
Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich Firefiox als Standardbrowser habe?

edit:
nein daran kann es nicht liegen, habe es gerade getestet.


----------



## Cybernd (20. Juli 2004)

Was hat dies mit Firefox zu tun?

Explizite Frage: 

String sowieso eintippen ...
Cursor auf String

Shift + F2

Kannst du dann die JavaDoc im Firefox sehen?
ja / nein

cybi


----------



## boelkstoff (21. Juli 2004)

JA kann ich!
diese url sehe ich 
file:///D:/A_Projekte/Apis/docs/api/java/lang/String.html
und die api für String

Wenn ich jedoch nur F2 drücke, dann kommt dieses kleine gelbe Fenster und dort drinne steht:
Syntax error  on token "String", invalid Modifiers




Gleich noch eine weitere Frage:
Wenn ich spell checking aktiviere, dann erkennt er nicht mal die einfachsten engl Wörter.


P.S. habe auch schon eclipse neu runtergeladen, gleiches Problem dort auch.


----------



## squeaker (21. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Cybernd _
> *Die javadoc gehören zuerst entpackt ;o)
> 
> Nach dem entpacken auf das Verzeichnis "api" zeigen. Mit shift + f2 kannst du dann im editor die doku anspringen. (zuerst den Cursor auf einem Java Element platzieren)
> ...


was musss auf api zeigen?


----------



## Cybernd (21. Juli 2004)

Zu jeder .jar kann in den Einstellungen die Api doc hinterlegt werden. (Ebenfalls die sourcen)

Dies wurde im übrigen vor meinem zitierten Post erklärt ;o) Da boelkstoff aber probleme hatte die API dort zu  hinterlegen, gab ich ihm den Tip das es auf ein Verzeichnis namens "api" zeigen muß, das sich in der von Ihm hergezeigten zip Archiv befindet.

cybi


----------

